# 500px iPad app



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

In a quick follow up to RiceBoy's post, they just released the iPad app for the 500px site.

Amazing. 

Whether a pro and/or someone who just loves finished work, this is awesome browsing. 

Just scooped it last night and found myself going through it all morning. +, love the fact that the site was started by a recent Ryerson grad. He's going to be speaking @ Tedx Ryerson in fact. pretty sick. 

Anyhow, enjoy.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot...there's goes a whole afternoon drooling over images on that site. Wow!


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this app.
I recently found out about the website ( 500px / Popular Photos ) after going through an recent issue of Macworld and didn't know there was also an app too.
Pretty cool about the Ryerson connection.


----------

